# contrapartida



## harshduck

Oi gente,

  Alguém pode confirmar ou corregir minha tradução de ‘contrapartida’ na frase seguinte? 

  No entanto, é impreterível realçar que esta iniciativa deverá ser contextualizada nas políticas da UE, o que poderá reduzi-la a uma contrapartida ou condição para a imposição dos seus interesses económicos.

  However, it is essential to emphasise that this initiative should be seen within the context of the policies of the EU, which will be able to reduce it to a makeweight or condition for imposing its economic interests.

  Fico agradecido a quem me ajudar.


----------



## spohreis

Olá,

Eu não serei de muita ajuda. Em português, makeweight é " adicional, para alcançar o peso. *2* pessoa ou coisa insignificante." Copiei do dicionário Michaelis.

Do mesmo dicionário, "contrapartida" é: Parte que é, simultaneamente, correspondente e oposta a outra.

Pelo menos a tua pergunta continua viva.


----------



## harshduck

que opina voce de 'bargaining chip' en vez de 'makeweight'?


----------



## fernandobn97007

for *em contrapartida* eu diria *in compensation*


----------



## harshduck

OK, mas no ha escrito la '*em contrapartida*':

o que poderá reduzi-la a *uma contrapartida* ou condição para a imposição dos seus interesses económicos


----------



## Paul6550

Oi harshduck,
Have you thought of "counterbalance"? By the way, go to 
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/results.asp?searchword=conterpart&x=0&y=0
You'll find lots of words with the prefix 'counter-'.


----------



## fernandobn97007

harshduck disse


> OK, mas no ha escrito la '*em contrapartida*':
> 
> o que poderá reduzi-la a *uma contrapartida* ou condição para a imposição dos seus interesses económicos


 
Sorry about that, although I think counterbalance sounds better


----------



## Archimec

"trade off" would be applicable here?


----------



## harshduck

No worries. Thanks very much for all your help


----------



## Outsider

I've been scratching my head over this one. I understand perfectly what they mean in Portuguese, but putting it in English...!

_Contrapartida_ means something that is asked in exchange for something else in a negotiation, a sort of price, or (to use a word that was in the news last year ) a precondition. But given the context I guess they're talking about EU regulations, rather than a pact. I think you probably got fairly close with "bargaining chip" (even though I did not know that expression before).


----------



## harshduck

Yeah, its a toughie isnt it. A bargaining chip is something that you use to try and tempt someone into doing what you want, so I think its the closest thing possible even if it is a fairly major change in register


----------



## spohreis

Olá,

No texto acima, contrapartida e "ação contrária", não poderiam ser trocadas?


----------



## harshduck

Não entendo – me explica sua pergunta?


----------



## spohreis

harshduck said:


> Não entendo – me explica sua pergunta?



Estou querendo saber se os dois textos abaixo querem dizer a mesma coisa.

No entanto, é impreterível realçar que esta iniciativa deverá ser contextualizada nas políticas da UE, o que poderá reduzi-la a uma contrapartida ou condição para a imposição dos seus interesses económicos.

No entanto, é impreterível realçar que esta iniciativa deverá ser contextualizada nas políticas da UE, o que poderá reduzi-la a uma ação contrária ou condição para a imposição dos seus interesses económicos.

Eu quero saber se *uma* *contrapartida* e *uma* *ação contrária* são a mesma coisa no seu texto.


----------



## ignisvandevol

contrapartida aí significa que há um tipo de negócio e tem que se criar vantagens para "o nosso lado", ou seja - dou mas também quero -.

Exemplo:
"Não se negoceia a paz no médio-oriente sem contrapartidas."
"You don't agree on peace in the middle-east without counter-measures"

Não tenho a certeza se "counter-measures" seja a melhor, mas funciona melhor que muitas.


----------



## harshduck

spohreis – eu não entendo contrapartida como açao contrária. Eu o entendo mais o menos como o entende ignisvandevol.

  Ignisvandevol – eu não traduziria contrapartida neste sentido como ‘counter-measures’, que são algo que se faz contra uma ação do enemigo, ou para perjudicá-lo ou para negar que ele perjudique você.


----------



## Carfer

'Contrapartida' significa habitualmente 'compensação', aquilo que se dá ou paga em troca de algo, um preço, uma _'moeda de troca'_. Também pode significar o oposto de algo e, possivelmente, virá daí a dúvida de spohreis. Inclino-me para a primeira hipótese, mas haveria que saber qual a natureza da iniciativa em causa (designadamente se envolve alguma negociação) para ter a certeza do seu significado exacto e, consequentemente, qual a tradução adequada.


----------



## spohreis

harshduck said:


> spohreis – eu não entendo contrapartida como açao contrária. Eu o entendo mais o menos como o entende ignisvandevol.
> 
> Ignisvandevol – eu não traduziria contrapartida neste sentido como ‘counter-measures’, que são algo que se faz contra uma ação do enemigo, ou para perjudicá-lo ou para negar que ele perjudique você.



Do dicionário Michaelis,

contramedida = Medida destinada a obstar ou neutralizar outra.

obstar= Fazer oposição, não deixar realizar; contrariar:_ Obstei-lhe ao intento_._vtd_e_ vti _*2* Causar embaraço ou estorvo a; impedir, obstaculizar: "A lembrança de tamanho obséquio não teve força para obstar que ele viesse a público enxovalhar o cunhado" (Machado de Assis). _O policial obstou ao suicídio do infeliz_.


Não há necessidade de ser contra um inimigo.

O texto completo que Harshduck está traduzindo, ou traduzindo uma parte, está no link abaixo.
http://www.pcp.pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32984&Itemid=197


----------



## ignisvandevol

Deveras interessante


----------



## Outsider

Archimec said:


> "trade off" would be applicable here?


Pensando bem, acho que sim. E também _bargaining chip_ (moeda de troca) podia servir.


----------



## coolbrowne

The usual translation of _contrapartida_ is *counterpart*. It seems to fit the context.


----------

